# First bath



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Tomorrow I am planning on giving Puzzle his first bath! Having never bathed a dog before it's a first for me too.

Does anyone have any tips for a successful bath however obvious they might be. For example, can I use the shower on soft mode? Can I get his head wet? If I can use the shower do I need to put water in the bath too? Should I use the hairdryer on the cool setting to dry him or is towel drying him enough?

Please help the totally clueless!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yes you could use a shower - but I would only use it if you can get the shower head right on him - or very close- so it is like he is being stroked by it. avoid getting water in his ears - should be fine if water just runs over them though, but more importantly don't get it up his nose, you don't need to have water in the bath but it won't hurt if you do. Try to be really calm when you do it and if he tries jumping up or out just calmly put him back in position, if you end up laughing and he is bouncing about it will just be a big game with you getting more of a bath than him! cuddle him in the towel then try the hairdryer on a gentle setting, if it freaks him out then don't worry about that for now, but if you can get him used to it that would be great.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

1st bath a complete success!

Took Puzzle upstairs to the bathroom armed with tasty bits of sausage and he was brilliant! Tolerated our rather noisy shower, seemed to like being shampooed and even rather enjoyed the hair dryer and the brush. Usually he hates the brush and try's to bite it but he was calm and let me give him a really good brush. I think my upbeat positive tone of voice and the continual supply of sausage helped!

Now he is extra soft and fluffy! Wonder how long that will last!
After his calm bath he had the craziest doodle dash I have seen him do. I had to take up refuge on the sofa with my feet up as he would snap at my toes each time he ran past me on his continual laps of the living room. Now he has worn himself out after all the excitement and is chewing on his split antler, he loved that thing.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just love that post bath dash. I usually try to wrap Rufus in a towel and get him outdoors for the first shake and mayhem that follows.


----------

